# Go serve every one of you his idols...



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 23, 2015)

Eze 20:39 - Go serve every one of you his idols, now and hereafter, if you will not listen to me; but my holy name you shall no more profane with your gifts and your idols.


----------



## johnny (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh Ohh,

What has he done now ???

Watched a great show called "Secrets of the Vatican" last night on tv.
It was on late and I had to go to bed eventually, will try to watch it on iview.
That was pretty shocking, hard to believe they let that show even get made.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 23, 2015)

> The ten horns are ten kings who shall arise from this kingdom. And another shall rise after them; He shall be different from the first ones, and shall subdue three kings. He shall speak pompous words against the Most High, shall persecute the saints of the Most High, and shall intend to change times and law. Then the saints shall be given into his hand for a time and times and half a time. ‘But the court shall be seated, and they shall take away his dominion, to consume and destroy it forever.


 -- Daniel 7:24-26


----------



## earl40 (Sep 23, 2015)

Though I will admit I am much more lenient to the person in the pew than I am toward those who are leading them astray. What is interesting is that while I came from a RC background I held no adoration toward any pope like I see is gong on now. As a matter of fact many in my family who are still RC appear to be the same though it does slip from their lips when they refer him as holy father or when they gush with awe when they see the sites of Rome on trips.

This man is so dangerous and it is hard to criticize a man who actively embraces the low of society without coming across as a jerk yourself. Not that I am insinuating any of this to you Rich.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 24, 2015)

Here is the "problem" I have already run across with some family. http://ringoffireradio.com/2015/09/...why-he-will-be-luncheoning-with-the-homeless/

Couple this with Thomas Halyburton, The Great Concern of Salvation (Works, p. 151):

Such as do believe, whatever their circumstances may be at present, are in an unspeakably happy condition. They have an interest in the great salvation; and what losses will not this compensate and make up? How rich are they who have heaven, and all the means leading to it, as theirs? They have a good title to, and shall at length be actually possessed of, that rich inheritance of the saints in light; James 2:5, “Hearken my beloved brethren, hath not God chosen the poor of this world, rich in faith, and heirs of the kingdom which he hath promised to them that love him?” 

This is why the pope is so dangerous.


----------

